# CPC-A Seeking Employment in The Woodlands/Conroe/Spring Texas area



## Noelle1965 (Nov 27, 2009)

Noelle E. Anderson, CPC-A  
1723 Ashton Village Drive                                                                                   
Spring, Texas 77386	    
Telephone: (281) 292-0348

Medical Coding Specialist, Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)  

Focused and highly motivated professional coder offering solid contribution, specialized skills, and a desire to succeed.
Ability to achieve beyond expectations and contribute to employer's goals and visions.

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE

Medical Education — ICD-9 (Diagnostic), CPT (Procedural), HCPCS, medical coding  
HIPAA regulations knowledgeable, advanced medical terminology 
Computer Skills — MicroSoft Word, MicroSoft Excel, Outlook
Dependability — Reliable, responsible, dependable, and fulfill obligations
Decision Making — Assertive with ability to prioritize projects
Initiative — Unwavering willingness to take on responsibilities and challenges

EDUCATION
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA~ Advanced Medical Terminology ~ Certificate
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA ~ Medical Coding ~ Certificate 

Specialized Advanced Medical Terminology and Medical Coding Training Included:

- Medical Terminology and Dictation
- Prefixes, Suffixes, Root Words, and Abbreviations	   
- Medical Claim Cycle
- How to Accurately Complete Claim Forms	   
- Principles for Evaluation and Management (E/M) Services
- Ethics and Professionalism	   
- Dermatology, Urology, Gastroenterology, Cardiology, 
  Pulmonary Medicine, Endocrinology, Orthopedics, 
  Obstetrics and Gynecology, Otorhinolaryngology, 
  Ophthalmology, Neurology, Psychiatry, Pathology,  
  Radiology Dictation, and Medical Readings
- Principles of Diagnosis and Procedure Coding
- Basic Word Structure   
- Prefixes and Suffixes
- Digestive System 
- Terms Pertaining to Body as a Whole 	 

CERTIFICATIONS
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)

PROFESSIONAL EXPERTISE
Administrative Assistant: 
		Administrative assistant to the Chief Executive Officer and Chief Financial Officer
		Solely responsible for preparing board meetings including scheduling, organization, and PowerPoint presentations 
	Accounting: 
	   Responsible for all accounts receivable and accounts payable department activities which included payment of DDP related payables, invoicing customers, and collections
    Customer Service:
		Took and processed orders for medical products and services, ensuring orders were filled to specification 
		Handled any discrepancies and customer related issues
		Able to adhere to strict deadlines working under extreme stress and pressure
Additional Relevant Experience: 
	United States Army; Personnel Administration Specialist 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Diversified Diagnostic Products, Inc.  		Customer Service Manager/ 		01/2000 – 02/2007
(Medical Equipment Manufacturer/ Distributor)	Accounts Payable and Receivable Manager
Coral Energy Resources			Sr. Administrative Assistant  		11/1997 – 12/1999 

REFERENCES – Available upon request


----------

